# Feedback on this setup?



## Shane95 (Sep 3, 2014)

Since I'm getting an unexpected second mantis, I had to put together a little enclosure from a box I found laying around (Dimensions 10" x 6" x 51/2)

http://i.imgur.com/8kFkryZ.jpg?1

http://i.imgur.com/VbaTJ0h.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/xOcpnQi.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/zJnVukR.jpg

This is for a Giant African mantis (L3) and will be used for about 2-3 weeks until I purchase an Exo Terra terrarium.

My main enclosure for the single mantis I did plan on getting is still on the way and is a lot bigger than this one and will have a thermometer and hydrometer.


----------



## soundspawn (Sep 3, 2014)

At that young age you're closer to too big than anything - but it will be okay so long as you keep enough feeders around.

The problem with large enclosures is that the little guy can't find prey when he's hungry, and if you put too many feeders in all the commotion can stress him out - but I think you're okay. I wouldn't got to something bigger right away though, not at L3/L4.

Do you have a scientific name by chance? For example Sphodromantis viridis? Sometimes common names cause a lot of confusion.


----------



## Shane95 (Sep 3, 2014)

The scientific name is Sphrodomantis kersteni.

I haven't actually seen the size of the mantids so I just assumed it might be a little bit short but if it's a little on the big side, I'm happy with that (I'll make sure they find their food).


----------



## soundspawn (Sep 3, 2014)

They will get like 2-1/2 to 3", but right now they are tiny: http://mantisonline.de/pics/species/mantids/sphodromantis/spec/l3/sphodromantis_spec04.jpg

That's an L3 on a CM ruler.


----------



## Darkrai283 (Sep 3, 2014)

Ah Shane, so you're on mantidforum as well then huh?

You should have said S. kersteni earlier! In my reply on UKMF, I had assumed that you meant S. viridis as they're the most commonly kept Sphodro species and are almost always called Giant Africans by beginners. S. kersteni aren't that 'giant' like soundspawn said so your nymph will probably be better off in a smaller enclosure.


----------



## Danny. (Sep 3, 2014)

Shane95 said:


> The scientific name is Sphrodomantis kersteni.
> 
> I haven't actually seen the size of the mantids so I just assumed it might be a little bit short but if it's a little on the big side, I'm happy with that (I'll make sure they find their food).


 You're enclosure is fine.


----------



## Shane95 (Sep 3, 2014)

soundspawn said:


> They will get like 2-1/2 to 3", but right now they are tiny: http://mantisonline.de/pics/species/mantids/sphodromantis/spec/l3/sphodromantis_spec04.jpg
> 
> That's an L3 on a CM ruler.


WOW! That is so tiny!

This is the first time I have actually seen what size it is. This definitely puts a lot of things in perspective, thanks for the picture.


----------



## Shane95 (Sep 3, 2014)

Darkrai283 said:


> Ah Shane, so you're on mantidforum as well then huh?
> 
> You should have said S. kersteni earlier! In my reply on UKMF, I had assumed that you meant S. viridis as they're the most commonly kept Sphodro species and are almost always called Giant Africans by beginners. S. kersteni aren't that 'giant' like soundspawn said so your nymph will probably be better off in a smaller enclosure.


Yep, Double the amount of threads!

Do you know what differences there are between S.kersteni and S.viridis? I haven't found much info on them.

I'll have to reconsider the other enclosure I ordered now, it's even bigger (36.8 x 22.1 x 24.4 cm). I have some thinking to do.


----------



## soundspawn (Sep 3, 2014)

It will blow your mind how much they grow each molt. Seriously like 100% increases for a while and even later in life a good 30-50% literally right before your eyes.

If you don't have them yet, find some flightless fruit flies (the black ones, Hydei if possible) which will be the staple for a while.

Also that larger enclosure will be great later in life, but you may want something more small and cozy for the next 4-6 weeks.


----------



## soundspawn (Sep 3, 2014)

Shane95 said:


> Do you know what differences there are between S.kersteni and S.viridis? I haven't found much info on them.


Other than the viridis being uniquely large (up to an extra inch, which is like 33% longer), the entire genus is very similar to my knowledge.


----------



## Shane95 (Sep 3, 2014)

Thankfully I have another box like the one above, Ill have to go check out some pet shops further out and see if they sell fruit flies (I have never seen them here before but then again, i have never paid attention.)

Otherwise I'll have to try small crickets.


----------



## Darkrai283 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm not sure about the physical differences in S. viridis and S. kersteni apart from size as I have never kept them before but I can give you one way to differentiating a S. viridis from a S. lineola... the two most common species in culture here in the UK.

How to differentiate a S. viridis (left) from a S. lineola (right) using their pronotum. (The spots on the front of their coxa being easier to use to ID)

S. viridis' pronotum suddenly 'retracts' after the 'main shield' (no clue on the terminology here ) while it is much smoother up to the wings from the 'main shield' in S. lineola.

*I took the image of S. lineola from google BTW, then drew in the lines. I did NOT take the photo of the lineola*

My viridis:



10603264_934820296544824_3195474074415506035_n by darkrai283, on Flickr

Lineola:



10565219_934820319878155_3729879017740968601_n by darkrai283, on Flickr

Another thing that immediately tells you that a viridis is a viridis is their three spots on the insides of their coxa, as can be seen in this image by precarious333:
http://precarious333.deviantart.com/art/Sphodromantis-viridis-threat-pose-439285524


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Sep 3, 2014)

You did a great job on the enclosure! The only thing you could change is to take out the leaves, they aren't necessary, and could roll around and hurt the mantis. Also, the Fanarium Terrarium shouldn't be too big for it, as I have kept my Dead Leaf mantis in a ten gallon tank since it was a centimeter long like your mantis will be. If the slots are big enough for the mantis to be able to climb through in the Fanarium Terrarium just put mesh over it on the inside of the cage.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Sep 6, 2014)

I'd personally use a large deli cup for now. It makes it easy for them to find food. Also, the enclosure has a large lid so feeders could escape while you feed. However, if it works for you, it should be fine.


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Sep 7, 2014)

That is why you can hand feed the feeders by killing the prey and then waving it around with tweezers so the mantis will think it is flying. My mantis doesn't notice the difference.


----------

